# Radio sul web ed plugin sconosciuto: x-mplayer2

## Stealth

Salve a tutti, teoricamente dovrebbe esser una cosa molto semplice, ahime` non riesco a trovar soluzione. E` da qualche tempo che cerco di ascoltare la radio tramite web, questo sul sito di Radiomarte.

Fatto sta` che non appena accedo al link per ascoltarla esce: vedi questa figura ...

Ho cercato un po` sul web ma non trovo soluzione per questo x-mplayer 2. Consigli?

Cordialmente Claudio

----------

## djinnZ

domanda assolutamente generica e per niente documentata, arrangiati.  :Laughing: 

Se vuoi che qualcuno ti aiuti dici almeno cosa usi per navigare (mica siamo sotto windozz, qui ognuno ha il suo browser preferito) firefox, conqueror, opera, links, non ricordo come si chiama quello degli gnomi...  :Wink: 

Molto a naso (si fa per dire) la pagina forza l'esecuzione dell'eccelso mediaplayer di windozz che su linux non c'è quindi devi specificare di usare mplayer, vlc o quant'altro.

Non avendo idea di quale sia il browser evito indicazioni sballate che potrebbero solo confonderti.

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> domanda assolutamente generica e per niente documentata, arrangiati. 
> 
> Se vuoi che qualcuno ti aiuti dici almeno cosa usi per navigare (mica siamo sotto windozz, qui ognuno ha il suo browser preferito) firefox, conqueror, opera, links, non ricordo come si chiama quello degli gnomi... 
> 
> Molto a naso (si fa per dire) la pagina forza l'esecuzione dell'eccelso mediaplayer di windozz che su linux non c'è quindi devi specificare di usare mplayer, vlc o quant'altro.
> ...

 

dalla figura postata direi che usa firefox    :Laughing: 

per firefox c'è un bel plugin di nome mediaplayerconnectivity , che trovi sul sito delle addons di firefox.

ciauz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

oppure prova ad emergere mediaplayerplugin o gecko-mediaplayer (il primo non si porta dietro mezzo gnome)

----------

## crisandbea

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> oppure prova ad emergere mediaplayerplugin o gecko-mediaplayer (il primo non si porta dietro mezzo gnome)

 

mediaplayerplugin????

lo trovi in qualche overlay forse ..... in portage non mi sembra ci sia, correggimi se sbaglio....

ciauz

----------

## Onip

penso si riferisca a

```

* net-www/mplayerplug-in

     Available versions:  3.35 3.45 (~)3.50

     Homepage:            http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> penso si riferisca a
> 
> ```
> 
> * net-www/mplayerplug-in
> ...

 

questo è mplayer ed a quanto ne sò funge se  hai firefox in versione non binaria...

ciauz

----------

## unz

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   penso si riferisca a
> 
> ```
> 
> * net-www/mplayerplug-in
> ...

 

io usando quel plugin riesco a caricare tutti gli object di tipo x-mplayer 2 [sia audio che video, ma ciò dipende come hai compilato mplayer, le use che hai abilitato ... essendo il file audio in questione una asx, necessiti tra le altre la use win32codecs]

----------

## Stealth

root@enterprise -> [~] > emerge -av net-www/mplayerplug-in

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.7  USE="-debug -ipv6" 1,274 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.9  USE="-debug" 368 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.7  USE="-utils" 3,644 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12  USE="-bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,597 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="nls quicktime -divx -gmedia -gtk (-mplayer-bin) -realmedia -wmp" LINGUAS="it -da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN" 223 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 42,104 kB

Quindi, alternativa? Ok, Oltre a Frefox uso konqueror, che plugins potrei usare per quello?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Stealth wrote:*   

> root@enterprise -> [~] > emerge -av net-www/mplayerplug-in
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies  .... done!
> ...

 

ascolta io uso firefox-bin  e per poter vedere o ascoltare quel tipo di file ho installato in firefox l'addons che ti ho suggerito prima direttamente dal sito di mozilla.  diversamente se vuoi usare firefox da sorgente allora usa mplayerplug-in.  

ciao

----------

## unz

Prova ad emergere media-libs/win32codecs e media-plugins/live se non l'hai già fatto.

Il plugin per firefox che ti hanno suggerito prima funziona a metà. Nel senso che ti permette di associare ad hoc un programma ad una estensione di file. Per i miei gusti il plugin è troppo caotico, poco amichevole la configurazione. Se non sai divincolarti, ad ogni video/audio non renderizzato al volo dal browser ti troverai con diversi bottoncini da cliccare.

E poi funziona solo se il tuo sistema sa come aprire le asx, ma non ha associato il programma corretto per gestirle. Ma se non hai i codecs/programma adatti c'è poco da fare. 

Anche Xine dovrebbe riuscire ad aprirti le asx, mi sembra abbia meno dipendenze e sia più "veloce" da compilare rispetto agli altri.

Il mio consiglio però è emergere mplayer con svariate use attivate [quasi tutte] e poi installare mplayer-plugin. Lo fai una volta e apri tutto per sempre.

mplayer-plugin va bene anche per konqueror.

----------

## crisandbea

 *unz wrote:*   

> Prova ad emergere media-libs/win32codecs e media-plugins/live se non l'hai già fatto.
> 
> Il plugin per firefox che ti hanno suggerito prima funziona a metà. Nel senso che ti permette di associare ad hoc un programma ad una estensione di file. Per i miei gusti il plugin è troppo caotico, poco amichevole la configurazione. Se non sai divincolarti, ad ogni video/audio non renderizzato al volo dal browser ti troverai con diversi bottoncini da cliccare.
> 
> E poi funziona solo se il tuo sistema sa come aprire le asx, ma non ha associato il programma corretto per gestirle. Ma se non hai i codecs/programma adatti c'è poco da fare. 
> ...

 

il problema non quello di emergere mplayer, quello può essere un surplus, ovvero stà all'utente scegliersi il suo player preferito, il problema(relativo) è quello che se vuoi installare mplayer-plug-in, devi per forza installare firefox versione non binaria,  poi e ovvio che comunque devi avere installato alcune librerie quali win32codecs, ma quello è a prescindere se usi o meno mplayer.  Se il nostro amico utente vuole installare firefox in versione non binaria allora sono d'accordo con te di usare mplayer-plug-in, viceversa non c'è pezza se non usare quell'addons per aprire direttamente dal browser quegli stream audio/video che hanno determinate estensioni.   Spero di essermi spiegato un pò meglio di prima    :Laughing:    .

ciauz

----------

## unz

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> Spero di essermi spiegato un pò meglio di prima    

 

 :Wink: 

Se il problema è la compilazione di firefox, potrebbe disattivare la USE firefox e usare il plugin di mplayer con konqueror e basta

----------

## crisandbea

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   Spero di essermi spiegato un pò meglio di prima     
> 
> Se il problema è la compilazione di firefox, potrebbe disattivare la USE firefox e usare il plugin di mplayer con konqueror e basta

 

non voglio essere rompiscatole ma sei sicuro???

```

elpibe ~ # USE="-firefox" emerge -pvt mplayerplug-in

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="gtk nls -divx -gmedia (-mplayer-bin) -quicktime -realmedia -wmp" LINGUAS="it -da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN" 223 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12  USE="ipv6 java xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,597 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 36,820 kB

```

a me sembra che richieda firefox non binario......     :Sad:    , se invece c'è qualcos'altro da eliminare dicci pure cosi sarei ben felice di usare il plugin diretto di mplayer.

ciauz

----------

## unz

Mmm mi sà che hai ragione ... 

```
DEPEND="

        firefox? ( www-client/mozilla-firefox )

        !firefox? (

            seamonkey? ( www-client/seamonkey )

            !seamonkey? ( net-libs/xulrunner )

        )

```

o hai firefox o hai seamonkey ... non se ne esce.

La tua proposta di usare il il mediaplugin + uno dei player già installati ed i codecs win32 e live sembra rimanere la più veloce

----------

## crisandbea

 *unz wrote:*   

> Mmm mi sà che hai ragione ... 
> 
> ```
> DEPEND="
> 
> ...

 

di aver ragione ne ero quasi sicuro solo perchè ci avevo spataccato all'epoca anche io, però magari vi era qualche nuova soluzione che mi ero perso...   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   DEPEND="
> 
>         firefox? ( www-client/mozilla-firefox )
> 
>         !firefox? (
> ...

  :Shocked:   :Question: 

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/mplayerplug-in/mplayerplug-in-0.4.xpi?download  :Confused: 

è come la vecchia questione di enigmail e thunderbird, se usi thunderbird compilato devi usare enigmail compilato se invece usi il binario devi installarti enigmail.xpi

Quello che mi lascia in dubbio è che dice compilato verso fedora 6 e visto che si appoggia al sistema potrebbero esserci degli errori nei percorsi predefiniti dei vari player.

Non resta che provare.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dalla figura postata direi che usa firefox   

 inizio a pensare, con sempre maggiore tristezza, che è necessario aggiungere i tag [sarcasmo], [ironia] e [sfottò/presa in giro]  :Razz:  oltre all'emoticons della linguaccia che non si capisce...

edit: corretto il post con la citazione saltata altrimenti non si capiva il senso. Anche io posso sbagliare, raramente ma sbaglio.  :Laughing:  

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si puo' sempre emergere le librerie xulrunner e lasciare firefox in binario...

----------

## Onip

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è mplayer ed a quanto ne sò funge se  hai firefox in versione non binaria...
> 
> 

 

evidentemente non ne sai abbastanza   :Laughing:  . Io prima usavo firefox compilato e da qualche mese sono passato al -bin. mplayerplug-in ha sempre fatto il suo dovere...

Chiaramente bisogna emergere xulrunner per poterlo compilare senza firefox e seamonkey

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> questo è mplayer ed a quanto ne sò funge se  hai firefox in versione non binaria...
> 
>  
> ...

 

non l'ho mica detto di saper tutto   :Laughing:    mi sono solo fermato a leggere l'ebuild di mplayerplug-in. 

con xulrunner funge    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> mi sono solo fermato a leggere l'ebuild di mplayerplug-in

 ennesima correzione nell'ambito della mia crociata in difesa della nostra vituperata lingua madre (e come sempre... una prece). Hai usato il termine sbagliato, leggere implica comprensione del testo guardare o riportare no, quindi era meglio ancora "dare una scorsa".  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   mi sono solo fermato a leggere l'ebuild di mplayerplug-in ennesima correzione nell'ambito della mia crociata in difesa della nostra vituperata lingua madre (e come sempre... una prece). Hai usato il termine sbagliato, leggere implica comprensione del testo guardare o riportare no, quindi era meglio ancora "dare una scorsa".   

 

ave o djinnZ    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:      o letto senza guardare    :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

no comment.  :Confused: 

Torniamo seri:

@Stealth: a me su konqueror funziona con la configurazione di default, ovviamente via kmplayer funzionante ed mplayer compilato con use win32codec.

@MeMyselfAndI: usare i plugin compilati con firefox/thunderbird-bin invece di quelli rilasciati in xpi può comportare che siano riferiti ad una versione diversa di libxulrunner rispetto a quella usata dalla fondazione per compilare il binario ufficiale (ed inclusa in esso). Quindi per sicurezza è meglio applicare la regola del binario con il binario e del sorgente con il sorgente quando si può.

----------

